# Michigan I need help!



## Zombina (Oct 21, 2011)

I saw an ad for shepherd puppies and when we checked them out they are all starved and terrified of other dogs.I think someone thought they could be used for dog fighting..I am calling animal control tomorrow but I want to find them safe places to go.The boy I saved is a very good dog he just wants to be loved and taken care of.They are 5 1/2 months old..


----------



## Harley0312 (Oct 17, 2011)

call some rescues and non kill shelters in your area?


----------



## Zombina (Oct 21, 2011)

The only rescue I can get a hold of told me that i should take them to the shelter.I would like to find people who would be interested in giving them a normal life.


----------



## Harley0312 (Oct 17, 2011)

some rescues can possible get in contact with some foster homes, I would love to help but having an 8 month old GSD and 2 cats in a one bedroom apartment is alot to take of. best of luck to you and thank you for trying to help them. where did you find the ad?


----------



## Harley0312 (Oct 17, 2011)

what part of michigan? i can try and locate something online for you


----------



## Zombina (Oct 21, 2011)

They will be at Ingham County Animal Shelter.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Get in touch with the contacts on this site...I hope they can help. Yesterday I asked one of them about pulling a GSD from my area kill shelter and they couldn't  But maybe they will step up for these babies.
German Shepherd Rescue of Michigan


----------



## Harley0312 (Oct 17, 2011)

I was just about to post that link


----------

